# Plywood tanks. What price?



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I am thinking about retooling my workshop to make huge wooden aquariums instead of furniture and lawn ornaments.
The question is, what do people really think about wooden tanks?

Instead of having glass on all 4 sides, only the front is glass. The corners are hidden by the wood. The wood is finished nicely to look like fine furniture. The stand and canopy match the tank. In truth, these tanks really do look very nice indeed, are very strong, and they're of course huge.

I've been studying the factory methods of making all glass and acrylic tanks, and it's all very nice, but I want to make something different and exciting.

Here's my questions:

1-- midwest, northwest, northeast, southeast, southwest, great plains..where do you live?

2-- would you consider buying a nice wooden tank instead of an all glass one?

3-- what would you expect to pay for a tank in the 500 gallon range, and how much do you think that people in your area would be willing to pay for such a tank? If you were actually looking for such a monster tank, how much would you be willing to pay?

4-- what features would you look for in a tank custom built for you, and what features would you like to see come standard in all big wooden tanks?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

1) midwest
2) I would definately consider it, I actually was going to build one of my own
3) stand, canopy, tank approx 1500-2000 depending on the paint job etc.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

1) West - Arizona
2) Sounds different. I would have to see what they looked like.
3) $500 - $1500


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

1) northeast- Central Maine to be exact

2)It sounds cool to me. If i get what your saying, it almost sounds like it would have the same view as an in the wall aquarium, only outside the wall. I definitely think it would make a funky piece of furniture.


3)I would guess something like that would run 500-1000. I can tell you two things, I don't know of many that would want a mostorous tank, myself included, but smaller versions would definitely be viable. The second would be, not many people up here have the kind of money to throw around on something like that, it's very much a wheeling and dealing group of people. That being said, in the southern part of the state and most definitly MA, and CT I bet you could find buyers at a higher price.

Avery intriguing idea ...........


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

1-- midwest,

2-- Sure if the price was right.

3-- The price would vary according to the weight and shape for getting it set up in the right place in the house without much trouble. If I had to tear parts of my house apart to get it set up I wouldnt pay as much because of the work involved on my end. Also weight plays a factor in setting one up. (pretty much the same as number 4)

4-- Light weight and able to fit through doorways eaisly.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

1- northwest

2- definately.

3- as long as its cheaper than an all glass one.

4- beats me, just a variety of dimensions. maybe I want a cubic one.


----------

